# Landslide ?



## Tool (Dec 10, 2008)

I got these landslide seeds for free from www.drchronic.com when ordering lowryder #2 I was wondering if anyone has heard of this strain or grown it maybe even tried it? I have tried researching and found nothing. TOOL


----------



## 84VW (Dec 10, 2008)

if you search landslide on the docs site it comes up with 0

are you sure thats what they are called?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 10, 2008)

Never heard of it. Dr Chronics doesn't ship to the USA anymore yes its a sad day.


----------



## Tool (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah for sure did the same thing you did type it in and nothing have the bag sitting next to me right now its 60% indica 40% sativa look every where on other forms and every one is asking the same thing.


----------



## gmo (Dec 11, 2008)

The freebies are usually seeds that are given to the Doc by his customers.  They aren't something that he sells, they are something that he sends for free with some orders.  It used to be that you could check his forums to get a pretty good run down of the freebie strains, usually from the person who created the seeds, but the forum has been down for a few months now.  Why not just grow a few and see how it turns out?  A 60/40 hybrid will probably need about 7-9 weeks of flower, but you can always check the trichs to make sure.  Grow em!


----------



## Tool (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh I'm planing on it there free seeds and the mystery behind them is killing me probably start them in a few months have to do the lowryder #2 first but i will grow them in good time and then we can see what they are and solve this mystery. TOOL


----------

